# Seerosenrhizome teilen



## Eugen (1. Aug. 2007)

@ Seerosenfanatiker

Kann ich jetzt noch ein Rhizom teilen ?

Ich muß ins Wasser abtauchen und hab eigentlich keine Lust, dies im Frühjahr zu tun.
Einen Ableger der N.chromatella will ich in eines der Becken pflanzen und die Marliacea rosa muss eingekürzt werden.
Eigentlich - der Sommer kommt ja noch  - sollte es von der Temperatur her funktionieren. 
Jedoch blühen beide noch schön vor sich hin.
Kann ich,darf ich,soll ich.  

@Werner : danke, Paket ist angekommen.


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Seerosenrhizome teilen*

Hallo Eugen,

klar kannst Du noch teilen. Wenn ich Seerosen verkaufe, dann mache ich auch nichts anderes als teilen, und ich will meine Pflanzen dabei natürlich nicht schädigen. Bis Mitte August ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Zweite Hälfte August klappt nicht immer, ab September würde ich es nicht mehr probieren.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Seerosenrhizome teilen*

Hallo.

Hab auch noch mal ne Frage.

Kann ich jetzt noch eine N. mexicana umpflanzen? Meine hat ja einen Ausläufer gebildet, von dem ich jetzt eine Pflanze in ein eigenes Gefäß pflanzen wollte, da ich verschiedene Überwinterungsmethoden ausprobieren wollte.

Ich bin mit aber nicht sicher ob sie es noch schafft rechtzeitig richtig anzuwachsen, da die Mutterpflanze im Frühjahr etwas lange gebraucht hat.


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Seerosenrhizome teilen*

Hallo Mirko,

ist die Nymphaea mexicana im Freiland?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Seerosenrhizome teilen*

Hi Werner.

Ja, sie steht in einem beheizten Kübel auf der Terrasse.


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Seerosenrhizome teilen*

Hallo Mirko,

mit der Zusatzheizung sollte es funktionieren. Musst es aber wirklich sofort machen, sonst wird die Zeit knapp. Wir können nicht drauf hoffen, dass wir auch dieses Jahr bis Mitte Dezember Temperaturen wie im Spätsommer haben.


----------

